# Colt McCoy buck



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Don't know the story behind this, but holy brow tines, batman!!


----------



## cameron00 (Mar 6, 2007)

I bet ol' Colt has a pretty sweet setup with some of the big money folks at Texas.

Anyone know where he took this?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

dang the aggies need to lease better hunting places then they might look better


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

He needs to be practicing and getting ready for Ohio State.


Professor Jones


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Practice*

He is practicing. He's practicing tranquility and how to stay calm!


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I wouldn't be very calm if I had a chance to shoot that buck!

Professor Jones


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Professor Jones said:


> He needs to be practicing and getting ready for Ohio State.
> 
> Professor Jones


Are you serious? Texas is going to dismantle Ohio State. OSU doesn't need to be in a BCS game, they are a joke. And that is a nice deer, it looks like it came from our part of the world.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Giant G-1's*

Only area I've seen G-1's like that come from the Pearsall area. Took one two years ago with 10" g-1's.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Texas panhandle has them as well!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am guessing that is a cull buck off one of those big ranches! It s basically a main frame 8 point normal deer.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Surprised Mack Brown is not in the back ground whinning..


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*he is watching out for the NCAA*



WESTTU said:


> Surprised Mack Brown is not in the back ground whinning..


colts hunting tuter is filling out his tag so he doen't break any rules :brew:


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

You noticed that too 
That deer should have been tagged in the field.
TU students are not the sharpest crayon in the box !
Just Kidding !


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

can you except gifts under ncaa rules that deer is worth some $$$$


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> He needs to be practicing and getting ready for Ohio State.
> 
> Professor Jones


He's a kid. Let him go hunting.

The coaching staff will have them ready.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

WESTTU said:


> Surprised Mack Brown is not in the back ground whinning..


It's spelled "winning".


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Might have put an MLD or license tag on its leg...it's usually something an Aggie would do but I've seen it done by other folks. 

TH


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Lat22 said:


> It's spelled "winning".


actually he's correct. its "whinning" as in wah wah wah complaining or bit**ing about something


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jumping on the spelling bandwagon..... it's actually "whining" only one "n"

Cheers!


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Stumpgrinder,
There will be plenty of time for him to hunt after the bowl game! Right now there should only be one thing on his mind. I hope they are not taking Ohio State lightly.

Professor Jones


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

It was on his family ranch not alumni or doner money ranch


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*OK i got some nice beach property in Utah*



hoser76 said:


> It was on his family ranch not alumni or doner money ranch


if you need some beach proprty in Utah i got some i say BS :ac550: he is getting a free hunt or free service some where !!!


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

The ranch is in Georgewest I take it your an Aggie based on your spelling


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I'm from George West and I am about 99% sure that they don't have a place around there.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

It may not be in Georgewest but it is in Mcmullen county it was the Triple H Ranch owned by Carl Hooker


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Professor Jones said:


> He needs to be practicing and getting ready for Ohio State.
> 
> Professor Jones


he is!! That Pic is a classic example of 
SCORE!!!!!​


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice buck... Too bad his girlfriend was not in the picture..... She's nice.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*i thought his dad was a small town coach*



hoser76 said:


> It may not be in Georgewest but it is in Mcmullen county it was the Triple H Ranch owned by Carl Hooker


i thought his dad & him where from a small town in norhth texas , i guess dads equity just jumped up to buy a ranch in GW / south texas just typical UT stuff :ac550:


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I was wondering where is boyfriend was in the first picture...here is the second picture of them celebrating the big kill..








They didn't "WIN" in Lubbock did they?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah Colt McCoy should be practicing 24/7 for the 3 weeks...

He's a Champ and he will be ready when it's time to be ready. Trying to make him throw him arm out and end up being a teacher or something...


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

I did not say how they got the means to buy the ranch I just said they some how got the ranch?????


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

WESTTU said:


> I was wondering where is boyfriend was in the first picture...here is the second picture of them celebrating the big kill..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still bitter about the Cotton Bowl? Good luck from inside the BCS, looking out:biggrin:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

If he did take that buck from an alumni's ranch then he shouldn't let the pictures get out on the web, he could loose his NCAA eligability considering that deer is probably worth ten grand plus...


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

who said he shot it... Not saying he didn't but you can't say who shot it based on that picture.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That's probably the only trophy he gets this year.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Pablo said:


> That's probably the only trophy he gets this year.


Thanks for playing ladies and gentleman, but Post of the Year goes to Mr. Pablo. :cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

George West is in Live Oak county.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I did not say he had to be throwing. He can be watching film, devising game plans, etc. I'm just concerned that the Horns are taking the Buckeyes too lightly. Can you imagine the amount of BS Texas will take if they lose to Ohio State after lobbying so much to get into the Championship game?

Professor Jones


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*NCAA Rules*

:headknock:headknock:headknock


hoser76 said:


> I did not say how they got the means to buy the ranch I just said they some how got the ranch?????


hoser you sound like you are a UT wanta be only 17 post totale ? UT has been playing this game for a long time , i am sure that the post of colt were not for public view ? the triple H is a UT owned ranch ? i think he is up to no good !!!!!!!!!!:work::work::work: someone correct me if colt is in the right


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

On second thought Pablo, some may or may not consider her a trophy.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

pilar said:


> :headknock:headknock:headknockhoser you sound like you are a UT wanta be only 17 post totale ? UT has been playing this game for a long time , i am sure that the post of colt were not for public view ? the triple H is a UT owned ranch ? i think he is up to no good !!!!!!!!!!:work::work::work: someone correct me if colt is in the right


 I went to Southwest Texas Yes I like Texas over A&M I will bet your well fair check it is not owned by UT


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lighten up*



Professor Jones said:


> Stumpgrinder,
> There will be plenty of time for him to hunt after the bowl game! Right now there should only be one thing on his mind. I hope they are not taking Ohio State lightly.
> 
> Professor Jones


nobody practices 24/7 7 days a week for the bowl games. think about the fact that since their last game until they finally play is well over a month I believe. you would burn out if all you did was practice practice practice for a moth with no games, been there and done that and got the lousy bowl game t-shirt.lol

I don't have a horse in the race one way or the other b/c I don't like either school, but Texas should smash OSU even if they use their second team this year at least.

(actually coaches usually encourage you to get away from football a while if you can. I don't know if being out somewhere shooting at things is what they have in mind, but i guess it's okay as long as Bobby Knight/ Dick Cheney are not in your hunting parties...lol)


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

hoser76 said:


> The ranch is in Georgewest I take it your an Aggie based on your spelling


Ahem, talk about spelling. Grammatically speaking, that would be:

The ranch is in *George West.* (note period) I take it *you're* (or *you are*) an Aggie based on your spelling.

Also:

I went to Southwest Texas Yes I like Texas over A&M I will bet your well fair check it is not owned by UT

I went to Southwest Texas*.* (note period) Yes, I like Texas over A&M*.* (note period) I will bet your *welfare* check it is not owned by UT.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL....You guys bicker over the stupidest stuff. What a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Ahem, talk about spelling. Grammatically speaking, that would be:
> 
> The ranch is in *George West.* (note period) I take it *you're* (or *you are*) an Aggie based on your spelling.


Sorry I was trying to talk and type. Your wright.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*You're* (or *you are*) *right*. :spineyes:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> LOL....You guys bicker over the stupidest stuff. What a waste of bandwidth.


, 
_stu·pid·est_
1. Slow to learn or understand; obtuse.
2. Tending to make poor decisions or careless mistakes.
3. Marked by a lack of intelligence or care; foolish or careless: a stupid mistake.
4. Dazed, stunned, or stupefied.
5. Pointless; worthless: a stupid job.
Hmmm # 5 maybe


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Actually I heard that Colt teamed up with Jimmy Houston to bag that monster buck.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> *You're* (or *you are*) *right*. :spineyes:


 This is why my secretary does the typing.I just noticed the spell check button on the right, should have used it before i opened my mouth.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Muddnasty,
You lighten up! I never said 24/7 7 days a week. My only concern is they may be taking OSU too lightly. You are right, they should win, but stranger things have happened and I do not want it to happen in the Fiesta Bowl.

Professor Jones


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*unbelievable*

The best College football quarterback kills a nice deer and he get's slandered all over the place. What's up with that? He's a young man that likes to hunt and killed a nice deer(not t trophy), a 9 point main frame and these post blow me away. A gift? who cares? who owns the Ranch? Who Cares? Colt doesn't even know his picture is here. Man guys..Give the Kid a little respect. And for the Record, I'm for Texas, any Texas Team. Orange, Red, Maroon, Green don't matter to me if they're from Texas.:texasflag.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Colts deer*



hoser76 said:


> It may not be in Georgewest but it is in Mcmullen county it was the Triple H Ranch owned by Carl Hooker


I know Carl Hooker well his ranch was on old san digeo rd it's like 500ac and sold to some guy who owned some whatabugers from Corpus!!!!!!


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

We are friends with Carl Jr, The divorce forced him to sell,Carl said they sold it to the McCoy family. Also said they were shooting anything and everything witch is sad but who knows, sorry I was just going by what i was told.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Pablo said:


> That's probably the only trophy he gets this year.


You mean besides the Walter Camp trophy for Player of the Year or the one for Big XII Offensive Player of the Year.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*carl*

yea carl sold it and moved too baffin bay lucky dog got caught with the lady from the feed store got to hate it when that happens great guy !!!!

there name was'nt McCOY some german or bohunk name Muy sold it and rode out there to show them with him once!!!!


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

BIG PAPPA said:


> The best College football quarterback kills a nice deer and he get's slandered all over the place. What's up with that? He's a young man that likes to hunt and killed a nice deer(not t trophy), a 9 point main frame and these post blow me away. A gift? who cares? who owns the Ranch? Who Cares? Colt doesn't even know his picture is here. Man guys..Give the Kid a little respect. And for the Record, I'm for Texas, any Texas Team. Orange, Red, Maroon, Green don't matter to me if they're from Texas.:texasflag.


Amen Brother...I bleed burnt orange and for the life of me I would never slur a young man (Harrell/Tech or McGee/Aggy) if their picture was posted on this site. Good lord. Great Season Colt, Great Deer and good luck in the bowl game.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> yea carl sold it and moved too baffin bay lucky dog got caught with the lady from the feed store got to hate it when that happens great guy !!!!
> 
> there name was'nt McCOY some german or bohunk name Muy sold it and rode out there to show them with him once!!!!


She made the best enchiladas


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*nobody is perfect*



hook'n'em said:


> Amen Brother...I bleed burnt orange and for the life of me I would never slur a young man (Harrell/Tech or McGee/Aggy) if their picture was posted on this site. Good lord. Great Season Colt, Great Deer and good luck in the bowl game.


i am sorry that you bleed burnt orange , but nobody is perfect , colt is now tainted , as he showed up with a OK deer ,that he nore his family can afourd , "he got some help somewhere ???? " :brew:


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

pilar said:


> i am sorry that you bleed burnt orange , but nobody is perfect , colt is now tainted , as he showed up with a OK deer ,that he nore his family can afourd , "he got some help somewhere ???? " :brew:


Maybe my sarcasm meter isn't working, but unless you're in a position to state definitively otherwise, how do you know (1) whether he even paid to hunt and (2) if he did that his family is not in a financial position to pay for it.

Furthermore, I'm sure Colt, like many of us who hunt and fish on a regular basis has friends (and I'm not talking about boosters or people who financially contribute to UT) that invite him to hunt on places that he would not otherwise be able to hunt on that have top-notch deer and other wildlife.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*OK i got some nice beach property in Utah*



irbjd said:


> Maybe my sarcasm meter isn't working, but unless you're in a position to state definitively otherwise, how do you know (1) whether he even paid to hunt and (2) if he did that his family is not in a financial position to pay for it.
> 
> Furthermore, I'm sure Colt, like many of us who hunt and fish on a regular basis has friends (and I'm not talking about boosters or people who financially contribute to UT) that invite him to hunt on places that he would not otherwise be able to hunt on that have top-notch deer and other wildlife.


ok :ac550::spineyes:a " freind took him on a $$$$ hunt " yeah ok , " born at night but not last night " some one is sucking up to some one kisssm


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Professor Jones said:


> Stumpgrinder,
> There will be plenty of time for him to hunt after the bowl game! Right now there should only be one thing on his mind. I hope they are not taking Ohio State lightly.
> 
> Professor Jones


They will prepare for two weeks just like every bowl bound team has done for generations. ( who knows when this pic was taken )

Any more prep than that and they will get burned out. It's a football game for cripes sake.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Truly sad that it has come to this.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't believe I read through this entire post to only get to where I was 10 min ago.

You all sound jealous as *****! Get over it. The guy is a better athlete than all of you combined and....obviously a better hunter.

from,
LSU TIGER fan.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*buck*



Charles Helm said:


> Truly sad that it has come to this.


I'm with yall if you go to college in Texas chances are your going to have friends with a daddy with a ranch i know my son is always bringing friends from college to the ranch with him!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

This thread got so rediculous that I don't even know what to say.....:headknock

Nice Buck Colt.... good luck against OSU!



Disclaimer: I'm an SHSU graduate, and an Aggie Fan. I also root for all Texas college teams, and the Big 12.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Charles Helm said:


> Truly sad that it has come to this.


I agree, this is sad. I really wanted to know where there deer was actually shot. It looks like it is in Tuscola, probably at Allsups.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*A Kid Hunting*



BIG PAPPA said:


> The best College football quarterback kills a nice deer and he get's slandered all over the place. What's up with that? He's a young man that likes to hunt and killed a nice deer(not t trophy), a 9 point main frame and these post blow me away. A gift? who cares? who owns the Ranch? Who Cares? Colt doesn't even know his picture is here. Man guys..Give the Kid a little respect. And for the Record, I'm for Texas, any Texas Team. Orange, Red, Maroon, Green don't matter to me if they're from Texas.:texasflag.


I agree. I am not begrudged to anyone for having a great invite and opportunity. Good for all of those guys (Astros, Rockets, Texans, Dynamo) that have worked their arses off to get there. If I had a great place, I would invite them. I'm sure they really enjoy just being normal without being judged.

P.S. I am a Southern Miss. fan so I am not in this favorite school debate.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

couldn't have said it better than BigPappa!

all the negative posters on this thread are pathetic!

Congratulations on a solid buck Colt!


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

congrats colt.



can we bleed a little purple and show TCU some love too?

Trey 
TCU class of 08'


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

willsoonbfishin said:


> couldn't have said it better than BigPappa!
> 
> Congratulations on a solid buck Colt!


agreed! - it's pretty sad to see all the criticism.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Truly sad that it has come to this.


Charles, your exactly right! After reading the thread I'm just sitting here scratching my head?? The 41 year old (man?) posting most of the bs should be ashamed. My 14 year old speaks brighter than this guy... Sad, very sad..


----------



## specksorreds (Aug 24, 2005)

*Geez*

There are some 1st class people on this board and then there are the 1st class idiots worried about everyone else just waiting for what they consider a reason to jump on someone.

People make me want to puke sometimes.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

specksorreds said:


> There are some 1st class people on this board and then there are the 1st class idiots worried about everyone else just waiting for what they consider a reason to jump on someone.
> 
> People make me want to puke sometimes.


I agree Sir, I can not believe the dis respect that has happened here, this is the "Hunting" forum , not "sports" or The "Jungle". Very dis respectful to the young Man that is very Happy with his buck, to his Family which can not defend their selves about the* p**s poor remarks about their financial situations "geez"* and to the deer! I think notes will probably be taken , and there probably will be some bashing on these people in the future when they post pics of their hunting/fishing adventures and this too will be sad!:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Great deer , congrat's!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Whether you like t.u. or not (I'm an Aggie), Colt's a good kid, and that's a very nice buck. They lived for a while in San Saba where my wife's family got to know them well (her little brother is about Colt's age, and San Saba is small).

They're a top notch group of people; there's no doubt about it.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll bet Colt's girlfriend doesn't feed his trophy to the dogs.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=159462


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

pilar said:


> i am sorry that you bleed burnt orange , but nobody is perfect , colt is now tainted , as he showed up with a OK deer ,that he nore his family can afourd , "he got some help somewhere ???? " :brew:


I gotta call you out on this, dude...before they close the thread.

--It's a darn nice deer, by my reckoning. I'd be mounting that thing.

--How is he tainted? He didn't attach a tag to the deer in the field?

--Why do you think he can't afford that deer?

--As others have pointed out, many people know folks with a deer lease. Yeah, he probably meets people for being the star QB, but I see people on the board all the time offering free or reduced price hunts to Military guys. How is that different? He also might have gotten an invitation if he was president of his frat, or dating the right girl, or luck of the draw on roommates, or any of a hundred reasons people get invited on nice hunts.
--Why do you assume he shot that deer off a game ranch somewhere? Could easily have been fair chase. 
--Pretty bold of you to assume he couldn't afford that deer. I see people all the time with boats etc you wouldn't think they can own..some people of means are not ostentatious, some people of few means just prioritize differently and spend their money in different ways. For all we know, his father let him use the college fund on hunting, since he obviously got a full ride to UT. Anyone with kids in college (even public-funded ones like A&M or UT) can tell you a year's tuition, books, fees, room, and board will buy some pretty nice hunts.

For the record, I'm an Aggie and I had a lot of fun toying with the "We Wuz Robbed!" crowd on the Sports forum...but I'd lack integrity if I didn't point out the flaws in your post. It stinks of jealousy.

Plus, if you're going to stand up and say a man committed fraud and basically cheated on NCAA rules, possibly blowing up UT's athletic program, you need a lot more evidence than "hey, we all know how the world works!" I think most on the board don't take reputations as lightly as you seem to.

You need to do some real thinking about your values if your response to defending a man's reputation from completely unfounded accusations of fraud is "i am sorry that you bleed burnt orange."


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

WESTTU said:


> quote]
> 
> Is it just me or does Colt not look like Johnny Knoxville of Jackass fame?


----------

